# A semester in Cuernavaca



## martakempny (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am going to go to Cuernavaca as a visiting professor to take up teaching in August. I am wondering if anyone could suggest me when is the best time to arrive to look for accommodation? Also, I am going to be at Campus Chamilpa and was wondering where it would be most convenient to live. Thank you, Marta


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's way north of centro almost in the mountains. Here's some listings but I would contact someone at the school for suggestions

uaem - México, Casas - Departamentos en Renta - México, Propiedades - Locales


----------



## martakempny (May 5, 2013)

HI, many thanks for your prompt response. Have you ever lived in Cuernavaca? I realize that the campus is on the north, and was considering to live somewhere in the downtown area. Do you think it is feasible to commute on bus everyday? How is the traffic like?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Please tell us that you will be teaching something other than English...


----------



## martakempny (May 5, 2013)

Hi, Don't worry. I will be lecturing in anthropology  lol!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

martakempny said:


> Hi, Don't worry. I will be lecturing in anthropology  lol!


In Spanish or in English?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

martakempny said:


> HI, many thanks for your prompt response. Have you ever lived in Cuernavaca? I realize that the campus is on the north, and was considering to live somewhere in the downtown area. Do you think it is feasible to commute on bus everyday? How is the traffic like?


Last time I was there was for a month and a half while in Spanish school in an apartment a few blocks from the school and about 12 blocks from downtown. Enjoyed the activity around the plaza in the evenings; dancing, food, music, coffee shops ... and the college age crowd. Probably not available in the suburbs. Bus in that direction, I don't know. Taxis are cheap but maybe not twice a day


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

Cuernevaca is one of the nicest cities in MX. Congratulations on landing such a gig! And you will be able to visit DF without having to live and suffer there. Sorry, moderator, I had to add that.


----------

